# Linoleum tiles



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I bought peel & stick tiles for the bathroom, The linoleum is worn in front of the sink & commode.And has peeled off I know over time this is going to show thru the new tiles.So I thought I would put some type of glue over the worn places to fill in,what would be a good filler for the worn places?I dont want to remove the old linoleum, I will have to do this job alone & as quickly as possiable.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I think they sell something called leveling compound for uneven floors at Home Depot. That should work for what you need. You could ask the guy in the dept what would work best.

Good luck with your project. I need to get my bathroom floor replaced too....

Kitty


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks AuntKitty, I will look for it this weekend.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

They have vinyl flooring that floats over the old floor and does not need any kind of adhesive, the trimwork keeps it in place. It is fairly inexpensive, yoy might try that.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I finally got the tiles down yesterday,I used white glue in the worn spots.Dried it with a hair dryer.Since the floor was cold I used the dryer to warm the back of the tiles and the floor.One box stuck really good but I may have to glue the last ones down.My first experiance with stick on tiles,DH couldnt believe I didnt take up the commode.He even asked how I did it so well,pattern I said"& what did you use for that?,paper from the back of the tiles!Glad to have it done, knees & back are killing me.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's how I did the area around the commode, too! A little white caulk to fill any gaps and seal the floor around the base, and it looked very professional.


----------

